# My wineador, its drawers & contents, and some of my premiums (thx to you all)



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

The following pics show my new build of my Newair and drawers from Forrest. This unit houses some of my premium smokes but I have a foot locker with some CC boxes that couldn't fit in this one. The pill bottle I use for HF beads lol
Enjoy and let me know what you think! This is probably 6months of work and acquisitions. You can probably figure out which drawer I keep my trades/bombs/PIF's in 
Thanks to you all for all the help & support!

View attachment 67616
View attachment 67613
View attachment 67617
View attachment 67614
View attachment 67618
View attachment 67615
View attachment 67621


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

View attachment 67620


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lovely pr0n. Thanks for sharing!

The setup looks very clean. WTG! So.... when are you going to start on the second one?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Lovely pr0n. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> The setup looks very clean. WTG! So.... when are you going to start on the second one?


thanks bro
never! (i hope) The wife would kill me. (this doesnt mean everyone needs to gang together and bomb the crap out of me like Ninja LOL)


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice collection Lou. I think I recognize some of that stuff in the 4th pic :tongue:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks frickin awesome Lou! big fan of the wineador...

on a side note, how are those 777 from J. Fuego? my wife and I got married on 7/7/07 and she wants to try one someday!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

loulax07 said:


> thanks bro
> never! (i hope) The wife would kill me. (this doesnt mean everyone needs to gang together and bomb the crap out of me like Ninja LOL)


LOL. Thats true, I guess the next logcal step would be a closet conversion :evil:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

android said:


> looks frickin awesome Lou! big fan of the wineador...
> 
> on a side note, how are those 777 from J. Fuego? my wife and I got married on 7/7/07 and she wants to try one someday!


Andrew, havent actually tried it yet!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Thats true, I guess the next logcal step would be a closet conversion :evil:


just need some more closets!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

loulax07 said:


> just need some more closets!!


You can use one of mine and convert it :biggrin:

c'mon... you had to have seen that one comin!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice, Louis! Good lookin wineador and a nice collection of smokes you got there! :thumb:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Nice, Louis! Good lookin wineador and a nice collection of smokes you got there! :thumb:


thanks JOSHUA


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful wineador Lou! Definitely my next project. Nice stash too.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very very nice. I'm lovin the monte 3s!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Your stash is what my stash wants to be when it grows up...


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

ALL i can say is wow!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice setup and collection


Looking at these wineadors makes me sad. I WANT ONE so bad. Maybe when I completely fill my cabinet, I'll splurge and get one!


----------

